# Was planning to work in the garden today, but



## jd4020 (Feb 24, 2005)

got a call from my son's fiance' this afternoon saying she was at a garage sale and they had a spinning wheel for $30.00. Was I interested?
hmmmmm...................sight unseen, hmmmmm..........

Well, yeah, I told her I'd like to come look at it, so jumped in the truck and off I went. When I got there, she said she had bought it for me and it was my Christmas gift. I was a little speechless. What does one say? 
And then I saw it. wow. Seller had bought it some time ago just for decoration in front of her fireplace and was just wanting to get rid of it. Buyer was pretty excited about getting it and giving it. Of course I am thrilled and still a bit speechless. What a wonderful girl. 

As you can see in the photo, the flyer is broken and someone has tried to wire it back together, but other than that everything else seems to be alright. 

















My question is can the flyer be repaired? Wood glue and good as new? Can it be replaced, as in does someone still manufacture flyers for this wheel?

The tightening screw on the MOA is very tight and I'm a little afraid of how much pressure I can use to loosen it to set tension. I'm not sure what the wooden knob on the end here is for and it won't turn either.









The letters are faded but it does show the word Hyacinthe. So am I right that its a CPW?









I am so hoping I can fix/replace the flyer as I have already named her Hyacinthe and she treadles so smoothly on the double drive bands. Her wheel spins true.









Have I mentioned what a sweet girl my son is marrying?
God bless,
jd


----------



## Falls-Acre (May 13, 2009)

wow! Awesome find and great deal!


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Ooh, lucky you. 

I would think you could find someone to make a new flyer for it, since you have the original for the pattern.

That looks like a FAST wheel to me.
Congratulations on both Hyacinthe and your future DDIL.


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

Congrats!! on both the wheel and your son for picking her!


----------



## lathermaker (May 7, 2010)

zoom zoom! for that price you could have someone build you a brand new flyer. This looks like a real steal!


----------



## Chaty (Apr 4, 2008)

CONGRATS!!! I found 1 simular tothat on Ebay. Measure it and look for spinning wheel flyers or bobbins and you might find 1 on there...or like everyone else said you could get another made...CONGRATS!!! Its a very pretty wheel...


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

There is a man out east that collects/repairs them. I cann't remember his name, he used to have an ad in Spinn-off,and maybe you can find info about him on Raverly.


----------



## Katherine in KY (May 11, 2002)

Dave at The Merlin Tree in Vermont (http://www.themerlintree.com) repairs CPWs and has made a run of reproduction ones. I'd get him to make a new flyer for you. What a lovely wheel and at an unbelievable price!


----------



## Ana Bluebird (Dec 8, 2002)

So cool. Those older wheels need to be refurbished and brought back to working order. She will be great for demonstrations----think of all the stories she can tell!


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

WOW ! What a treasure !!!


----------



## defenestrate (Aug 23, 2005)

Very cool!


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

She is beautiful!!

The knob at the end is only decorative. You adjust the tension by loosening the wing nut and tilting the MOA.

I checked the Merlin Tree website. Give him a call @ 802.754.6433 They're located in VT.

Or I can get you in touch with a local IL guy. You may have met "DK" at Bishop Hill Spin In. I've had him make bobbins for my antique wheels.


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

HOLY CRAP THAT'S A CANADIAN PRODUCTION WHEEL!

For THIRTY BUCKS??? Marked??!

Wow. You did great!

Yes, go to the CPW Lover's forum on Ravelry, there is a list of wheelwrights who can repair your flyer. DO NOT spin on it if the arms are loose, you can have one go flying across the room and hurt someone! 

Post the pictures there, too, and you'll get professional assistance with the ID. I know I recognize the mark but I can't remember the name associated with that shape ... Bordua, maybe? Eugene Benoit? I can't recall now, but there are pictures in the forum, you'll be able to match it up no problem and find out about who made it. 

The knob on the front is purely decorative. Doesn't move.

To tension, you tilt the MOA. You'll need to loosen that bolt ... spray some WD40 on it and let it sit for a day or so then keep working at it until it loosens. Spray as much as it needs to come free. Then you might want to take the MOA off and clean under it and put it back together.

The finish on that wheel looks awesome ... I'd give her a bath with some Murphy's Oil Soap and do nothing else!  GREAT FIND!

Oh - the flyer repair will set you back a bit ... could be a couple hundred dollars, but believe me it is worth it, especially with what you paid for the wheel!


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

And JD, you will need to learn to treadle v-e-r-y s--l--o--w--l--y with that huge drive wheel!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Wow! Congratulations!


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

Congrats! I think your son picked a jewel of a gal! And she seems to already know you well!


----------



## bergere (May 11, 2002)

Congrats on your new wheel and your daughter in law, sounds like a wonderful person! ;O)


----------



## jd4020 (Feb 24, 2005)

Thank you all for your kind words and all the advice.  I'm so excited!
I will look at the sites you recommend.
Cyndi, I bought a drop spindle at the Bishop Hill Fiber weekend last year, did DK make it/ make spindles? If so, I did meet him as later when I was chatting with you, he spotted it in my bag and then you introduced us? & I have been working the treadle as slow as I can to get used to it. (without the broken flyer, Frazzle--don't want it to go across the room) 
Does that mean it will have enough speed to spin cotton, silk and flax? (I know, probably a dumb question--I'm so green)
Anyways, thanks so much everyone, for your willingness to teach & share your knowledge. I surely do appreciate it.
God bless,
jd


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Yes, DK makes spindles. Long salt & pepper hair tied back in a pony tail? He came over before the judging of items were over. I think his and Judy's votes put me over the top for the ribbons I received for my shawl & the socks I sent to mama J. He has the FR sized needles & hooks in his booth. He & Judy were at the mid section part of last year's vendor locations, to the left in the corner. Judy has natural churro rovings, DK has wood items.

Yes, the large wheel means a very fast speed bobbin/spinning. Easier to spin cotton, silk, et al (and even wool) very, very thin.


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

I found the maker's mark ... that's Frederic Bordua, who made wheels around 1875-1923.


----------



## rabbitgeek (Mar 22, 2008)

Wow. What an awesome find!
Have a joyful day!


----------



## jd4020 (Feb 24, 2005)

Thank you Frazzle. In my notebook of patterns and information about all things fibery, I will be adding pictures and some history information about the wheels I have acquired.
Yes Cyndi, I remember him now and their booth. I will definately keep him in mind.
jd


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

JD, I have contact information for him. You can 'friend' him on FB and 'bother' him. He has a lot of irons in the fire, but always sets them aside for the 'squeaky wheel'. DK is an awesome wood worker. You can see some of his magical fiber equipment as well as the instruments he builds and plays on his website.


----------



## sheepish (Dec 9, 2006)

Wow, you have my wheel! Except for the St. Hyacinthe stamp it started life as an almost identical wheel. Mine is stamped Desjardins Ltee - St Andre K AM. I bought mine near St Hyacinthe about 35 years ago. 

Look up the CPW thread on Ravelry ant turn to post 267 of the thread: Post pictures of your CPW(s) 

Enjoy!


----------

